# Mopar Sirius Module



## SoCool (Feb 16, 2007)

Why won't the factory radio show all the info that comes across from a Sirius station? All that shows is the channel name. I have a Mopar radio w/ Mopar Sirius Module. Is there anything that can be done with my current configuration? It is install in an 05' Ram.


----------

